

Show HN: Dude, I Got It! – Anonymously share ideas and profit - aaronmhatch
https://dudeigot.it

======
skamoen
I think your site needs a lot more explanation of what it actually is you're
doing. I read the "How this works", but that's not written for someone
completely out of the loop.

~~~
aaronmhatch
Got it, thank you. I'll re-word it.

------
mkagenius
Dude, didn't get it! didn't get the email after signup.

Also, any idea gets 10 penny? no threshold for how good the idea is? You just
submit and you get the money or someone needs to like the idea?

Edit: Dude, I got it! Got the mail, I mean. Edit2: Dude, I also got how it
works now.

~~~
aaronmhatch
Good, great to hear. Sorry, I need to explain how it works better. You create
a Gotit (an idea) for 1 Penny. It starts in the market at 1 Penny. Someone
buys it for 1, and if they like it, it goes up to 2 Penny. If they dislike, it
goes down to 1 (floor is 1). You get the Penny people pay minus the toll,
which is 10%. I'm going to improve the instructions today.

~~~
mkagenius
Yes. Specify what each click does, when you click just to see an idea, you
loose 1 penny from your account. And when you like the idea you loose 2 more
pennies from your account. All the money goes to the idea guy. 10% is our
commission.

~~~
aaronmhatch
When you click on an idea, you pay whatever the current price is. It doesn't
cost anything to like an idea. All of the money minus toll goes to the idea
creator. 10% is the commission at payout.

